# Kubota L3800 and JD3038E Comparison



## don-tn (Feb 8, 2012)

*Should I Buy Kubota L3800 and JD3038E? Help*

I am getting ready to purchase a new tractor for my small farm. I will mainly be using the tractor for grading driveway, moving manure, and bushogging. My property is very hilly. I have priced the both of the above tractors. Both tractors have the Hydrostat Drives and both dealers are going to fill tires with fluid to increase weight. 

The price is virtually the same except JD3038E includes 6 ft. Frontier Box Blade due to the 2-implement promotion. Both JD and Kubota offer 0% financing but Kubota will increase price $1000.00 if I use the financing. JD price will be $1,000.00 less.


Any suggestions on which tractor will be better for my situation? Looking at durability, repair cost, and resale value. I have Kubota Dealers and JD dealers within 15 miles.

Thanks for your help.

Don


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I was in your same situation last fall. I researched exhaustively until I narrowed down to basically the same two models. I went with the JD (I have a 3032E vice 3038E - didn't need the turbo) for a couple of reasons. I liked the feel and function of the JD, as well as the FEL operation. My JD dealer also made me an offer I couldn't refuse. 3032E, FEL, 5ft box blade, PH200 9-inch post-hole auger, 5ft bush hog for $20K out the door. Plus, he put in writing that anytime anything ever happens, he'll pick up the tractor at my place and take it in if repairs/service need done. Where I have my place in the Upper Peninsula of MI there is only 1 Kubota dealer within 75 miles, so that too played a factor. Got 0% financing from JD no problem.

All of the above being said, I am absolutely in love with that machine. It is saving me a TON of work, not to mention my back!! Just added an Iron & Oak PTO driven 20-ton log splitter, which works like a charm. Even in the coldest weather the JD fires right up. I've put about 30 hours on it since I took delivery at the end of Sept 2011. Runs very economically on fuel also. I can't say anything good or bad about the Kubota, not owning one, but I sure can say a lot about the JD 3032E!


----------



## don-tn (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my final pricing with trade in. The JD3038E is about $2000.00 less and includes 6 ft. Frontier Box Blade due to the 2-implement promotion. Both JD and Kubota offer 0% financing but Kubota will increase price $1000.00 if I use the financing. I will be financing and that is why the Kubota is going to cost about $2000.00 more.

Any suggestions on which tractor will be better for my situation? Is the Kubota worth paying $2000.00 more and also having to buy a box blade. Looking at durability, repair cost, and resale value. I have Kubota Dealers and JD dealers within 15 miles.

Thanks for your help.

Don


----------

